# Butt Photocopy Fail



## Darkwing (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvxHycT1uPw&feature=related

I can't believe that this video ain't viral.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

......
.........
wow, I just don't know what to say :|


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 8, 2009)

Wahaha, idiot! xD


----------



## Aden (Sep 8, 2009)

Office photocopiers need to have a posted weight limit.

\Also don't people ever check for security cameras before taking off their pants in an office building?


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 8, 2009)

That looked kinda fake. His "looking to make sure no one's looking" seemed really exaggerated. Still pretty cringe-worthy, though.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha.. one man, one xerox.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 8, 2009)

"ow"

lol, you couldn't write that.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 8, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Haha.. one man, one xerox.



Oh god XD

Well, I think this video is viral actually.  I've seen it several times before.  In any case it looks pretty fake.  Still funny XD


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

Would've been better if someone walked in.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 8, 2009)

Old.

Two more of the same video just by searching 'photocopy'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydm3f7duJzY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaGkYLI1h7w
It's viral enough.


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh wow...that's amazing


----------

